# Majek Extreme



## Fish Patrol (Jun 1, 2009)

2007 Majek Xtreme 22', 2017 Mercury 300xs racing engine with less than 100 hours, 2007 Magnum all aluminum trailer, $38,000 drive out! Best and possibly the fastest Majek on the Gulf coast! For a detailed description and more pictures please go to my website, thanks: Kenny Pitts phone 936-327-1525 or Billy Kelly 936-252-0128 after 5.

http://texasoutdoorsman.net/inventory.html website



http://imgur.com/cHKq1li

 click for picture of boat


----------

